# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  ADPKD i trudnoća!?PGD IVF

## ivana221987

Bok svim mamama i tatama ako ih ima!Imam jedno pitanje u strašnoj sam nedoumici i evo ako netko ima sličan problem voljela bih da mi se javi.
Naime ja bolujem od ADPKD-a to je autosomno dominantna polucistična bolest bubrega,nasljedila sam je od majke te sam 14.2.2015 ostala trudna sve je bilo ok dok se djetetu nisu počeli razvijati bubrezi tamo 4-5 mj trudnoće vidjeli su da nešto nije uredu te su mi predložili spontani naravno da sam to odbila i išla sam do kraja.Uputili su me na dr.Roju iz KBC Split čovjek je fascinantan svaka čast ali nije bio upoznat s majkama koje imaju isti simptom te me cijelo vrijeme gledao i gledao na UZ te je rekao ovim riječima Bit će šta Bog da s ovim djetetom.1.10.2015 sam dobila trudove koje nisu uspjeli spriječiti te sam završila na hitan carski rez.Dijete se rodilo u 1:13h te preminulo dva sata iza toga.Rodilo se sa težim oblikom ADPKD-a te hipoplaziom pluća.
E sad nas šalju na genetsko testiranje koje ću napraviti sad za mjesec dana.Budući da je nasljednost 50:50 da iduće djete ima istu bolest kao ja vjerovatno ću biti u velikoj šansi da ću morati ići u Češku na PGD+ivf jer u mom slučaju nije nemoguća oplodnja nego su moguće genetske bolesti tj ova što ja imam budući da je dominantna!
Ako netko ima s ovim iskustva molila bih da mi se javi pa napise svoje iskustvo ovdje!Jako je bolno ostati bez bebe koja je bila skoro pa 9 mj...
Jako puno volim Isusa i znam da su njegovi putevi puno bolji od mojih želja,,dala sam mu jednog anđela a nisam spremna davati ih još... :scared: 
Hvala puno nadam se da će se netko pronaći i dati mi savjet što dalje da radim! :Very Happy:

----------


## BigBlue

Bok Ivana i dobrodošla, 
žao mi je zbog gubitka vaše bebice, svega kroz što se prošli i želim vam puno hrabrosti u daljnjoj borbi za dijete.  :Love: 

Sigurno će ti se javiti članice foruma sa sličnim iskustvima, kao i one koje su kroz PGD i same prošle, ali da ti znamo pomoći s administrativnim dijelom reci u kojoj ste fazi? Upućeni ste na PGD? Tko je uputio? Baš u Češku, ili?

----------


## Inesz

Ivana, žao mi je radi gubitka bebe.

Gdje ćete ti i tvoj muž raditi genetska testiranja? 

Kakvo je tvoje zdravlje s obzirom na policističnu bolest bubrega?

----------


## Carmina406

Neznam nista vezano za tvoj problem ali sam dosla tu da ti dam podrsku kao mama anđela. 

Kazu da su sanse 50:50 sto je bolje neko 80:20.

Vjeruj da su nam djecica na mjestu gdje vlada sreća,ljubav i zivot bez boli i tuge. 

Mogu ti samo reci da budes hrabra kao sto si vec svojim oodlukama dokazala da jesi i da vjerujes i onda kada su sanse 1% a kod tebe su 50%. Vjeruj da je to do pola puna casa. Zelim ti srecu kako god da odlucila. I vjeruj da ce nas nase bebice jednog dana docekati i imat cemo vjecnost za ljubav. Ako zelis pisati o tome pridruzi nam se na pdf kako se nositi s gubitkom djeteta... meni je to mjesto dalo puno puunooo snage i mira. :hug:

----------


## Bubica15

Ivana, isto ne znam puno o tome, jedino što sam sa više strana čula je to da je u Češkoj, tačnije Pragu, najuspješnija ivf i psg, pa eto da te malo ohrabrim. nadam se da će se javiti neko ko više zna

----------


## ivana221987

Bok svima ovako moji bubrezi su sasvim ok s obzirom na dijagnozu kreatinin 100...tako da je sve Fala Bogu za sada ok...a još nism prošla genetiku to cu sada u 2 mj krenuti ali znam koje su opcije ili rizik pa sto bude ili kao ovaj ivf+pgd pa isto sta bude!!!Ono što ja ne želim jest da se ponovi ovo a sve drugo bilo koja opcila koja će pomoći dolazi u obzir....i naravno NIKAKO ABORTUS!!!

----------


## BigBlue

> Gdje ćete ti i tvoj muž raditi genetska testiranja?


Ja bila uvjerena da genetska testiranja ove vrste radi samo Rebro  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ivana, možda će ti ovo biti zanimljivo: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15482771
Za ženu nisu mogli potvrditi da PKD1/2 nositelj, ipak se pristupilo pgd-u, i od 11 jajnih stanica samo su 4 bile bez mutacija. Znam da je to 10 god stara studija i da je medicina napredovala, ali i ako ti ne nađu mutaciju, ne znam bi li se ja usudila na novu trudnoću bez pgd-a. Jako je malo radova na tu temu, mislim da svega 3

----------


## ivana221987

Hvala ti na link BigBlue evo ni sama neznam ici ce mo na genetiku u splitu VIDA ČULIĆ poznati geneticar neznam jeli tko bio kod nje možda?Čula sam da se nalazi čekaju 2 -3 tjedna

----------


## Ina90

Ja sam također u procesu pgd-a,naime nakon sponatnog u 17 tj.trudnoće prije 2 god.i induciranog poroda u 21 tj.trudnoće prije mjesec dana jer je moj sin imam manjak 2 kromosoma i visak 3 kromosoma s užasnim malformacijama i metalnom retardacijom...nalazi su također pokazali da moj muž imam inverziju 3.kromosoma i translokaciju 2.i 3. kromosoma....nakon svega upućeni smo u Prag na pgd....danas mi je stigao zahtjev koji predajem u ponediljak na hzzo ako mi odobri...neznam sto me čeka i naprosto se svega toga bojim...ako imam neko iskustva s pgd.- em volila bi da podjeli s nama.

----------


## Ina90

Pozz
Evo i mene s pgd-em.Naime nakon spontanog u 17.tjednu prije dvije godine i induciranog poroda u 21.tjednu prije dva mjeseca jer je moje dijete imalo visak na 3.kromosomu i manjak na drugom 2.kromosomu koji nosi užasne malformacije i metalnu retardaciju.Nakon svih nalaza otkrili smo da moj muž imam invaziju 3.kromosoma i translokaciju između 2. i 3.kromosoma upućeni smo u Prag na pgd.Danas mi je stigao zahtjev koji predajem u ponedjeljak na hzzo za odobrenje troškova... Ako je neko to prosa voljela bi da podjeli s nama,jer me je užasno strah i neznam uopće sta me sve još čeka.

----------


## Ina90

Pozz...
Evo i mene s pgd-em.Naime nakon spontanog u 17.tjednu trudnoće prije 2 hod.i induciranog poroda u 21.tjednu trudnoće jer je moje dijete imamo visak gena na 3.kromosomu i manjak na 2.kromosomu koje dovodi do užasnih malformacija i metalne retardacije i nakon napravljenih svih nalaza otkrili smo da moj muž imam inverziju 3. kromosoma te translokaciju između 2.i 3. kromosoma upućeni smo u prag na pgd...danas sam dobila zahtjev koji predajem na hzzo za odobrenjem troskova.,pa ako se nekom susreo s tim postupkom voljela bi da podjeli s nama jer neznam sto me sve čeka i toga me je užasno strah.
Sorry na dugom postu

----------


## Inesz

Ina90, dobro došla na forum i sretno u Pragu!

Cure koje su išle na pgd, pisale su da HZZO pokriva samo manji dio cijene ovog postupka. Jeste li već dobili odbrenje od HZZO-a?

----------


## Kadauna

> Pozz...
> Evo i mene s pgd-em.Naime nakon spontanog u 17.tjednu trudnoće prije 2 hod.i induciranog poroda u 21.tjednu trudnoće jer je moje dijete imamo visak gena na 3.kromosomu i manjak na 2.kromosomu koje dovodi do užasnih malformacija i metalne retardacije i nakon napravljenih svih nalaza otkrili smo da moj muž imam inverziju 3. kromosoma te translokaciju između 2.i 3. kromosoma upućeni smo u prag na pgd...danas sam dobila zahtjev koji predajem na hzzo za odobrenjem troskova.,pa ako se nekom susreo s tim postupkom voljela bi da podjeli s nama jer neznam sto me sve čeka i toga me je užasno strah.
> Sorry na dugom postu


za PGD ne treba ići u Češku - tamo HZZO pokriva samo 1000 EUR od sveukupno 6500 EUR. Spojila bih te Ina90 sa ženom koja je išla u Belgiju na PGD uz znatno veći postotak pokrivanja troškova. 

Molim te da se javiš na mail kadauna@net.hr sa svojim kontaktima da vas mogu spojiti. Javi i ovdje na temi please da si se javila na mail jer taj email rijetko provjeravam.

----------


## Ina90

Da HZZO pokriva samo 1000E,a proces sam dode oko 7000E...
Kaduna hvala ti puno,poslala sam ti email.

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Ima li koga na ovoj temi??
Mozete li mene mozda spojiti s curom koja je isla u Belgiju??
Imate li kakve novosti s pgd???

Hvaaaala

----------


## Munkica

Nazalost, ne znam curu iz Belgije, ali ja idem u istu bolnicu (UZ Brussel).

Evo linka http://www.brusselsivf.be pa kad u trazilicu ukucas PGD izbaci dosta informacija. Nadam se da mozes naci sto te zanima  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Hvala,.ides li ti na PGD??

----------


## Munkica

Nadam se da ne. Odradila sam 3 ture klomifena i sad hsg. Vjerojatno opet klomifeni. Dr. misli da bi Ivf dao rezultate odmah, ali skloniji je neinvazivnim metodama ako ne postoji potreba. Nitko sretniji od bolnice ako im iskesiras par tisuca eura  :Smile: , a on bi svejedno jos pricekao. Uglavnom, sretno, i ako nekako mogu pomoci, tipkaj.

----------


## mono111

Munkica,
hvala. Za sad ne treba, javim se, hvala puno.
Sretno takodjer !!!

----------


## mono111

Munkica ili mozda netko.drugi ako zna,
Samo jedno pitanje.
Da li znate koje se pretrage osim kariograma rade?? Meni je dokt.rekla da trazim geneticara da me salje na jos nesto ali ja nisam apsolutno nista nasla osim cisticne fibroze da se eventualno testira.
Mislim na te neke genetske pretrage koje mogu izazvati kromosomske greske ploda.
Da li se sve te neke translokacije kromosoma i svega otkrije u kariogramu?
Hvala na odgovorima

----------


## Munkica

Nazalost, ne mogu ti previse pomoci. Teoretski sve kromosomske promjene tipa translokacije i delecije bi trebale biti vidljive u kariogramu (davno je bila genetika na faksu), ali ne znam koje se sve kromosomske promjene provjeravaju u praksi.

----------


## mono111

Hvala svejedno  :Smile: 
Idem 27.02.pa cu valjda znati vise. Ali to mi se cini tako daleko, najradje bi sad sve saznala.

----------


## zrinkica

> Bok svim mamama i tatama ako ih ima!Imam jedno pitanje u strašnoj sam nedoumici i evo ako netko ima sličan problem voljela bih da mi se javi.
> Naime ja bolujem od ADPKD-a to je autosomno dominantna polucistična bolest bubrega,nasljedila sam je od majke te sam 14.2.2015 ostala trudna sve je bilo ok dok se djetetu nisu počeli razvijati bubrezi tamo 4-5 mj trudnoće vidjeli su da nešto nije uredu te su mi predložili spontani naravno da sam to odbila i išla sam do kraja.Uputili su me na dr.Roju iz KBC Split čovjek je fascinantan svaka čast ali nije bio upoznat s majkama koje imaju isti simptom te me cijelo vrijeme gledao i gledao na UZ te je rekao ovim riječima Bit će šta Bog da s ovim djetetom.1.10.2015 sam dobila trudove koje nisu uspjeli spriječiti te sam završila na hitan carski rez.Dijete se rodilo u 1:13h te preminulo dva sata iza toga.Rodilo se sa težim oblikom ADPKD-a te hipoplaziom pluća.
> E sad nas šalju na genetsko testiranje koje ću napraviti sad za mjesec dana.Budući da je nasljednost 50:50 da iduće djete ima istu bolest kao ja vjerovatno ću biti u velikoj šansi da ću morati ići u Češku na PGD+ivf jer u mom slučaju nije nemoguća oplodnja nego su moguće genetske bolesti tj ova što ja imam budući da je dominantna!
> Ako netko ima s ovim iskustva molila bih da mi se javi pa napise svoje iskustvo ovdje!Jako je bolno ostati bez bebe koja je bila skoro pa 9 mj...
> Jako puno volim Isusa i znam da su njegovi putevi puno bolji od mojih želja,,dala sam mu jednog anđela a nisam spremna davati ih još...
> Hvala puno nadam se da će se netko pronaći i dati mi savjet što dalje da radim!


Ja sm u istoj situaciji
 Do sad nisu radili problema zbog ADPKD ali trenutno smo u 4 ivf i nikako da ostvarimo pozitivnu betu. Razmišljamo o Pragu ako ništa neće biti u HR.

----------

